# حوار بين مصري مسيحي ومصري مسلم



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

*هما كده نجحوا في ال هما عيزينه .... افقدونا سلامنا الداخلي والخارجي وسلامنا مع الله*
*وبكده لا في خد أحمر ولا أخضر .... ويبقي في عنف متبادل ..... وأعتداءات ..... وبكدة هما ليهم الحق بالأعتداء عليك قبل أن تعتدي أنت عليهم .... كدفاع مشروع عن النفس *

*أما في السابق والي الأن ....*
*فهم أرهابيين متخلفين عرب مسلمين بيعتدوا علي الشرفاء وأهل البلد بدون وجه حق*​


----------



## نصر 29 (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: "شرف الدين": المسيحي بعد الاستهداف المنظم ضده، لن يدير خده الأيمن ولا الأيسر*



twin قال:


> *أما في السابق والي الأن ....*
> *فهم أرهابيين متخلفين عرب مسلمين بيعتدوا علي الشرفاء وأهل البلد بدون وجه حق*​



وهل هذا الكلام هو بداية الحل الصحيح يا استاذ توين .. !!


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: "شرف الدين": المسيحي بعد الاستهداف المنظم ضده، لن يدير خده الأيمن ولا الأيسر*




نصر 29 قال:


> وهل هذا الكلام هو بداية الحل الصحيح يا استاذ توين .. !!


 
*أستاذ نصر .... لاداعي لتقويل كلماتي أكثر مما تحمله *​ 
*اولاً وأنت علي علم .... فمصر بلد الأقباط .... والعرب عامة ومن تجنسوا بجنسيتها وأختلطوا بترابها هم ضيوف ودم مختلط وليسوا أهل بلد وهذا تاريخ *
*وثانياً .... سؤالي لك هل كل ما يحدث الأن من أرهاب منظم ضد أهل البلد الأقباط تحت أي بند وبأي أسم .... أليس تحت بند الأسلام *
*ولتذيد وتسأل نفسك .... لماذا تأخر العرب الي أن صاروا عالم ثالث بل ورابع *
*وأخذوا معهم حضارات عريقة أذهلت العالم .... بدء من الفرعونية مروراً بالفارسية والبابلية والأشورية واليونانية منتهية بالرومانية .... أسأل نفسك لماذا ....*
*لماذا تعملق العالم وصار يذهلنا بكل جديد سواء من أوربا أو أمريكا أو شمال شرق أسيا أو حتي في جنوبها ..... أتعلم لماذا لأنه هناك لا يوجد عرب *
*العرب تأخروا ودمروا الحضارة العربية والعصر المسمي بالجاهلي ..... ولكن لماذا ؟*
*العالم كله يتقدم وأنتم من تتأخروا بل ومستمرون *
*خلف بول البعير والضحك والمعايادات علي الكفار وأرضاع الكبير وطالئ وليست طالق *
*الشعب المصري يا أخي العزيز في 2010 أستقبل بما لا يقل 450 الف فتوي حسب ما ذكرته المصري اليوم*​ 
*عزيزي نصر *
*لا تغضب من كلماتي .... فمازل الجرح ينزف بسبب هذا العنف والأضطهاد المنظم *
*نحن لم نلصق في الأسلام والعرب هذه التهم مجازاً ... بل هم من يحاولون ألصقها بهم *
*بالهتافات العدائية واللحي والجلباب القصير وبكلمات عدائية تكفيرية *​ 
*أخي .... فلتتجه أنت بتفكيرك المحترم الرزين ..... جهة المثقفين وبصدق ستجد ضالتك*​


----------



## نصر 29 (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: "شرف الدين": المسيحي بعد الاستهداف المنظم ضده، لن يدير خده الأيمن ولا الأيسر*



twin قال:


> *أساذ نصر .... لااداعي لتقويل كلماتي أكثر مما تحمله *
> 
> *اولاً وأنت علي علم .... فمصر بلد الأقباط .... والعرب عامة ومن تجنسوا بجنسيتها وأختلطوا بترابها هم ضيوف ودم مختلط وليسوا أهل بلد وهذا تاريخ *
> [/color][/b]​



هل تعلم انى سمعت عنك كثير من الكلام الجيد ولكنى اتعجب الان اذا كنا سنتحدث عن التاريخ فهل اولى بنا ان ننتزع التاريخ .. السؤا الحقيقى والمهم هو هل فعلا المسلمين ليسوا مصريين انا اعتقد الاجابه على هذا السؤال جائت من كثير من القيادات المسيحيه على سبيل المثال القس مرقص عزيز انا سمعته فى احد الحوارات يقر بان جزء من المسيحيين وقت الفتح الاسلامى اعتنقوا الاسلام .. فهل بالنسبه لك او للمسيحيين عموما الجنسيه سقطت عنهم باسلامهم  .. طبعا انت من حقك ان تصدق ما تشاء وتقتنع بما تشاء 



twin قال:


> *وثانياً .... سؤالي لك هل كل ما يحدث الأن من أرهاب منظم ضد أهل البلد الأقباط تحت أي بند وبأي أسم .... أليس تحت بند الأسلام *
> *ولتذيد وتسأل نفسك .... لماذا تأخر العرب الي أن صاروا عالم ثالث بل ورابع *
> *وأخذوا معهم حضارات عريقة أذهلت العالم .... بدء من الفرعونية مروراً بالفارسية والبابلية والأشورية واليونانية منتهية بالرومانية .... أسأل نفسك لماذا ....*
> *لماذا تعملق العالم وصار يذهلنا بكل جديد سواء من أوربا أو أمريكا أو شمال شرق أسيا أو حتي في جنوبها ..... أتعلم لماذا لأنه هناك لا يوجد عرب *
> ...


اولا اعتقد ان امريكا اللاتينيه ليست مسلمه ولا عربيه ومع ذلك ليست قوه عظمى قل لى ماذا صنعت شيلى او ما هو مستوى معيشة الفرد البرازيلى ولكن هذا ليس تبرير لاخطاء موجوده
 هذا لا ينفى سلبيات كثيره موجوده فى المجتمع العربى والاسلامى ولكن سبب التراجع لا يمكن ان يكون هو اللغه او الدين ففى الوقت الذى كانت تغط فيه اوربا فى نوم عميق كان المسلمون العرب قد كونوا نواة العلوم الحديثه 

واول مره اسمع الان وصف ان الدوله الرومانيه التى حرقت اورشليم وشتت المسيحيين كانت تمثل حضاره جيده او ان ما يسمى بالعصر الجاهلى كان حضاره جيده

اما الحديث عن قضايا دينيه معينه سواء من هذا الطرف او من هذا الطرف فما هو الا مضيعه للوقت اذا كنا نقول ان العالم تطور ونحن لا فاولى بنا ان نعمل ونكف عن الكلام الذى لا طائل من ورائه فماذا سيجديك نفعا ان تقول رضاع الكبير ورضاع الصغير كمسيحى او ماذا سيجدينى نفعا كمسلم الحديث عن الكتاب المقدس او الصلب والفداء .. لا شىء 

انا اعتقد ان اى مجتمع له ثلاثه اشياء تقوده للتغير اى نوع من التغير (دينى -سياسى -اجتماعى) اما النخبه وهى غير موجوده عمليا الان واما الشباب وحاله لا يحتاج لتوصيف واما قياده مستنيره فى هيكل بيروقراطى وايضا اشك فى هذا الان 

وهذا حال الدوله المصريه الان مسلمين ومسيحيين بدون نعرات 




twin قال:


> *عزيزي نصر *
> *لا تغضب من كلماتي .... فمازل الجرح ينزف بسبب هذا العنف والأضطهاد المنظم *
> *نحن لم نلسق في ألأسلام والعرب هذه التهم مجازاً ... بل هم من يحاولون ألصقها بهم *
> *بالهتافات العدائية واللحي والجلباب القصير وبكلمات عدائية تكفيرية *
> ...


صدقنى انا لم اغضب ولن اغضب ولكن اعتقد ان لى وجهة نظر مختلفه هذا كل ما فى الامر صدقنى انا قناعتى انه لن يضير الاسلام اراء الاخر فيه ايا كانت عدائيه 

انا مقتنع ان للبيت رب يحميه 

اخيرا شئنا ام ابينا هناك رجال يلتحون ويقصرون ثيابهم ونساء تنتقب واعتقد الكل مطالب بان يجد الحل الامثل بعيدا عن السطحيه .. فالكلام لن يقدمنا خطوه للامام كما قلت انت فما يتجوب علينا هو ان نعمل 

ولكن ما الذى يتوجب علينا فعله ؟


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: "شرف الدين": المسيحي بعد الاستهداف المنظم ضده، لن يدير خده الأيمن ولا الأيسر*

*أستاذ نصر ..... لي عودة مفصلة للرد علي مداخلتك الأخير *
*فبها الكثير من أوجه الأختلاف وبها العديد من الأرضيات المشتركة *

*ولكن عفواً أنا مازلت في عملي فلن استطيع أن أتواصل معك بالأدلة وبالتواصل الراقي ..... وكل هذا عوضاً عن سرعتي في الرد *

*وأنا سأحاول أن أطلب من الأدارة نقل مشاركتنا لعدم تشتيت الموضوع ووضعها في القسم المناسب لنتواصل أنا وأنت يا أخي علي مهل حول نفس النقاط *
*مصر بلد الأقباط أولاً *
*الحضارات التي أنهارت*
*العرب وتأخرهم الواضح*
*الأسلام وبرأته من الأرهاب *
*ونقاط أخري كثيرة .... بين مصري ومصري *
*مصري قبطي مسيحي ... ومصري مسلم *

*ولي عودة مجدده في كل الحالات*​


----------



## نصر 29 (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: "شرف الدين": المسيحي بعد الاستهداف المنظم ضده، لن يدير خده الأيمن ولا الأيسر*

على الرحب والسعه وافضل ان تتواصل معى بالرسائل لطرح ملامح فكرتك عن صيغة الموضوع اذا نقل لقسم اخر .. تحياتى وخذ وقتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: حوار ...*

*اخوتى الاعزاء ..لقد تم نقل حواركم الراقى للقسم العام للاستفاده  اولا ولعدم تشتيت موضوع قسم الاخبار ثانيا
وتقبلوا متابعتى
سلام ونعمة *


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: حوار ...*

*ع الرحب والسعة ..... لي عودة *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: حوار ...*

يا توين 
هو احنا عمرنا اتعدينا عليهم 
يا عم دحنا بنتقتل في كنايسنا واحنا  بنصلي وبنضرب علشان واقفين نتابع تشطيب جزء خدمي في كنيسة واخدة ترخيص 
وبنتقتل من واحد ميعرفناش  واحنا مسافرين في قطر وبنتبهدل في شغلنا وبنطهد لمجرد اننا مسيحين 
هو احنا عمرنا عملنا حاجة 
وصايا الهنا بتمنعنا اننا نمد اي يد عنف 
تعاليم كتابنا المقدس معلمتناش غير اننا نحب ونسامح ونغفر 
ربنا موجود  ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2011)

*بسجل متابعه فقط​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2011)

*وجب التنبيه ان الحوار سيكون بين مشرفنا العزيز توين وعضونا  المحترم نصر 
من حق الجميع المرور وابداء الرأى دون مناقشة طرفى الحوار لمنع التشتيت 
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 يناير 2011)

رغم الحزن الشديد على الاحداث الاخيرة الا اننى اتمنى ان بعم السلام والامان الجميع


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

*أشكر الأخت الغالية دونا علي أهتمامها بالموضوع ..... وأعتذر عن التأخير*

*الأخ نصر ..... أنت طالبت بتحديد النقاط التي سنتواصل حولها *
*وأنا من جهتي لم أحدد ..... فأنا أري أن يسير الحوار نقطة نقطة وحسب سياق التواصل ..... بمعني أننا سندير الحوار بين  مصري مسيحي ومصري مسلم ومن كل الجهات وسنترك للحوار تحديد ما سنتواصل فيه *

*وسأبد معك بأذن الله ومن مشاركتك الأخيرة سأقتبس منها وسأبني حواري .... يتبع *​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: "شرف الدين": المسيحي بعد الاستهداف المنظم ضده، لن يدير خده الأيمن ولا الأيسر*

*أول أقتباس ..... ومنه سيبدأ حوارنا*​


نصر 29 قال:


> هل تعلم انى سمعت عنك كثير من الكلام الجيد ولكنى اتعجب الان اذا كنا سنتحدث عن التاريخ فهل اولى بنا ان ننتزع التاريخ .. السؤا الحقيقى والمهم هو هل فعلا المسلمين ليسوا مصريين انا اعتقد الاجابه على هذا السؤال جائت من كثير من القيادات المسيحيه على سبيل المثال القس مرقص عزيز انا سمعته فى احد الحوارات يقر بان جزء من المسيحيين وقت الفتح الاسلامى اعتنقوا الاسلام .. فهل بالنسبه لك او للمسيحيين عموما الجنسيه سقطت عنهم باسلامهم .. طبعا انت من حقك ان تصدق ما تشاء وتقتنع بما تشاء



*أخي نصر .... الرجاء لا داعي لتقويل كلماتي .... وأعطائها أكبر مما كنت أريد أنا *
*اولاً أنا هنا ليس بمجادل وليس علي أقناعك بشئ ولا أجبرك علي شئ*
*فسواء ما سمعته عني جيد أو لا ..... فأنا لا يهمني السمع بقدر ما يهمني أن أتواصل*
*فالرجاء الرجاء لا داعي لتقويل كلماتي .... إن لم تفهمها عد وأسألني ....*
*وثانياً أنا لم ولن تجد في مشاركتي أنني قلت أن المسلمين ليسوا مصرين .... بل قلت ...*
*



اولاً وأنت علي علم .... فمصر بلد الأقباط .... والعرب عامة ومن تجنسوا بجنسيتها وأختلطوا بترابها هم ضيوف ودم مختلط وليسوا أهل بلد وهذا تاريخ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

فأين ذكرت المسلمين هنا .... أكل المسلمين في العالم عرب .....
المصرين وبغض النظر عن ديانتهم شقين ....
شق مصري مصري ... وهم من يلقبون بالأقباط التي تعني المصرين 
وشق هو من هو مصري مختلط بدم غريب والأغلبية المختلطة هم المسلمين العرب 
فمن هو مصري مسلم هو مصري له كل الحقوق وملتزم بكل الواجبات 
ولكنه كدم وكأصل فهو خليط مهجن بدم أخر
فالمسلمين هم مصرين عرب .... دم مصري فرعوني مختلط بالدم العربي 
سواء كانوا مسيحين وأسلموا وثنين وأسلموا بقوا علي ديانتهم ولكنهم تزوجوا من عرب مسلمين .... الناتج هو جيل مهجن بدم مصري عربي وهؤلاء هم المسلمين ....
ونري هذا في لقب الأقباط الذي لقب به المسيحين فقط وليس الكل .... ولماذا ؟ لأن بهذا تم تميزهم عن العرب الفاتحين للبلد 
والي الأن نسمع عن الأقباط كونهم المسيحين عامة وهذا تميز 
ولتقرأ هذا الرد ..... من الأخ العزيز مكرم ....*​*


مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



كلمة قبط ، تُنطق بالعامية وفى الصعيد : جبت
وهى نفس كلمة إيجبت ، الإسم العالمى لمصر
++++
وقد أصبحت تُستخدم ككلمة إصطلاحية تعنى المصريين المسيحيين ، منذ الفتح العربى ، تمييزاً لهم عن الفاتحين العرب ، كما كان المصريون الذين يدخلون فى الإسلام يتسمون بإسم الموالى ، فلا هم أقباط ولا هم عرب ، وسبب ذلك هو أن كل الأقباط فى زمن الفتح العربى كانوا من المسيحيين .
+++

أنقر للتوسيع...


فهذا هو الحق .... رد أنتبهت له صدفة فأنا لم أري السؤال من الأصل لضيق وقتي .......

كل ما سبق هو توضيح بسيط وليس أكثر عن أنني لم أقصد ما أنت تسأل عنه
وأجابتك سؤلك أنا أنهيتها الأن 

لنأتي للسؤال الأهم وهو ما أعترضت أنت عنه ...... في سياق الكلام
وهي النقطة الأولي في تواصلنا بأذن الله 

وهي مصر ....... بلد من الأقباط -المصرين الفراعنة- أم بلد العرب الفاتحين 
أنا لم أتكلم عن دين ولم أتكلم عن مصري مسلم -وتم توضيح المعني-
أنا أتكلم عن بلد وكيان ............
مصر بلد الأقباط أم العرب 
مصر دولة قبطية أم عربية ..... أبناء مصر من المصرين أم العرب
أنت مصري أم عربي 

منتظرك أخي وحول هذه النقطة فقط .... كبداية ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: "شرف الدين": المسيحي بعد الاستهداف المنظم ضده، لن يدير خده الأيمن ولا الأيسر*



twin قال:


> ؟ لأن بهذا تم تميزهم عن العرب* الفاتحين* للبلد


وجب التنويه بأنه ليس فتح ولكن غزو 

معذره للتدخل يا ساده


----------



## وسام شاه (19 يناير 2011)

أخي Twin
اسمحلي أقولك ان كلامك فيه قدر كبير من العنصرية لم أتوقعها منك. و فيه تمييز عرقي ليس له مبرر. يعني ايه دم مختلط؟
من المعروف ان كل من يحمل الجنسية المصرية هو مصري كامل المواطنة حتى اذا لم يحصل على الجنسية  الا بالأمس.. و لا يستطيع مخلوق في هذا الوطن أن يزايد على الآخرين بمصريته...

انتم تعانون من التمييز الديني و نحن نعترف بذلك و يجب ان نسعى جميعا الى القضاء على كل انواع التمييز...

و بعدين .. من اين تعلم انني جدودي عرب أو انهم اقباط اختاروا الاسلام كديانة لهم؟

و في جميع الاحوال و ايا كانت اصولنا او اعراقنا فنحن الآن مصريون مثلكم تماما و ليس لنا وطن الا مصر..مثلكم ايضا..


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> أخي Twin
> اسمحلي أقولك ان كلامك فيه قدر كبير من العنصرية لم أتوقعها منك. و فيه تمييز عرقي ليس له مبرر. يعني ايه دم مختلط؟
> من المعروف ان كل من يحمل الجنسية المصرية هو مصري كامل المواطنة حتى اذا لم يحصل على الجنسية  الا بالأمس.. و لا يستطيع مخلوق في هذا الوطن أن يزايد على الآخرين بمصريته...
> 
> ...



*لا يوجد اى تمييز عنصرى أخ وسام هذة حقيقة 

عندما نتحدث عن ال ethnic groups المجموعات العرقية نحن نتحدث عن حقائق 

عندما اقول عن ال black people فى امريكا انهم امريكان افارقة او african americans هذا ليس تمييز ولكن هذة حقيقة المجموعة العرقية التى ينتمون لها 

نعم بكل تأكيد المصريين ليسوا عرب المصريين من نسل حام بن نوح ولا علاقة لهم بالعرب ولكن تم تعريبهم بعد الفتح العربى لمصر وتم اختلاط العرقين ببعض ونتج عنه ماهو موجود الان من هجين بين المصرى والعربى 

وايضا اللبنانى والجزائرى والتونسى والمغربى هؤلاء ايضا ليسوا عرب تم تعريبهم بالعافية 

هذة حقائق تاريخية وليست تمييز 
*


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

*أنا لا أفهم لماذا المذايدة علي كلماتي *​


وسام شاه قال:


> أخي Twin
> اسمحلي أقولك ان كلامك فيه قدر كبير من العنصرية لم أتوقعها منك. و فيه تمييز عرقي ليس له مبرر. يعني ايه دم مختلط؟
> من المعروف ان كل من يحمل الجنسية المصرية هو مصري كامل المواطنة حتى اذا لم يحصل على الجنسية الا بالأمس.. و لا يستطيع مخلوق في هذا الوطن أن يزايد على الآخرين بمصريته.....


*أين ظهر التميز في كلماتي *
*وأين ظهر الأنتقاص من مسلمين مصر وأسقاط عنهم مصريتهم !*
*الرجاء يا أخي العزيز .... قراءة مشاركاتي بدقة ولا داعي لألصاق أي تهم بي*
*الحوار معنون بـ ... حوار بين مصري مسيحي ومصري مسلم *​


وسام شاه قال:


> انتم تعانون من التمييز الديني و نحن نعترف بذلك و يجب ان نسعى جميعا الى القضاء على كل انواع التمييز.....


*وهذا ليس موضوعي .... أو بمعني أدق ليس هذا هو مبدأ التواصل في هذا الحوار *
*الكل يعلم أن الأقابط يعانون من التميز والأضتهاد*​


وسام شاه قال:


> و بعدين .. من اين تعلم انني جدودي عرب أو انهم اقباط اختاروا الاسلام كديانة لهم؟..


*لا خيار ثالث *
*ولنقرأ معاً ,,,,, ومن فم أحدي مثقفي هذا الجيل*



> لن أخوض فى حقائق تاريخية معروفة مثل أن مصر فى أساسها قبطية، وأن كلمة Egypt مشتقّة من الأصل Coptic أى قبطيّ. ولن أضيف جديدًا حين أقول إن مسلمى مصر الراهنين ليسوا، فى أصلهم، إلا عربًا فاتحين دخلوا البلاد مع جيش عمرو بن العاص، أو فى أفضل الأحوال مسيحيين آمنوا بالدين الجديد، أو مسيحيين فقراء هربوا من الويل والتمييز العنصرى لهم فى البيع والشراء فى الأسواق والتضييق عليهم فى الحياة، أو عجزوا عن دفع الجزية فأسلموا. تلك الجزية الضخمة التى فرضها عليهم عمرو بن العاص تطبيقًا للآية رقم 29 من سورة «التوبة» التى تقول: «قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرّمون ما حرم اللهُ ورسوله ولا يدينون دينَ الحقّ من الذين أوتوا الكتابَ حتى يعطوا الجزيةَ عن يدٍ وهم صاغرون».
> كان العرب، في مصر وغيرها من البلاد التي فتحوها، يضعون أمام أهالى البلاد خيارات ثلاثة: الإسلام - الجزية - الحرب. ومَن تمسّكوا بعقيدتهم من المصريين ولم يدخلوا الدين الجديد، كان يُعلّم على أجسادهم وأثوابهم وأبواب بيوتهم بعلامات تفيد أن نصرانيًّا يقطن هذا البيت! وقد بلغ من احتقار العرب للمصريين (أصحاب البلد) أن قال معاوية بن أبى سفيان: «وجدتُ أهلَ مصرَ ثلاثةَ أصناف: فثلثٌ ناسٌ، وثلثٌ يشبه الناسَ، وثلثٌ لا ناس. فأما الثلث الذين هم ناسٌ فالعرب، والثلث الذين يشبهون الناس فالموالى؛ أى من أسلم من المصريين، والثلث الذين لا ناس فالمسالمة أى القبط»!!! ورد هذا حرفيًّا فى كل من: «مروج الذهب»، المسعودى، ص 311، «المواعظ والاعتبار»، المقريزى، ص 56.


*الكاتبة فاطمة ناعوت من مقال ....*كاهنُ إيطاليا ومتأسلمو مصرَ! 
​


وسام شاه قال:


> و في جميع الاحوال و ايا كانت اصولنا او اعراقنا فنحن الآن مصريون مثلكم تماما و ليس لنا وطن الا مصر..مثلكم ايضا..


*وهذا ما نعيه ونتمني أن يصل للمسلمين قبل الأقباط*
*فالمسلمين لا يدركوا هذا بل والنظام ككل ..... ويعاملون الأقباط كمواطني درجة ثانية ويسقطون عنهم الكثير وحتي تاريخهم يحاولون تشويه*
*وأخيراً بل ورجاء حار*
*لا داعي للمذايدة علي كلماتي *
*هذه الموضوع ليس به تعصب ولا عنصرية ولا تعنت *

*والسؤال الأن المطروح ....*
مصر ....... بلد من الأقباط -المصرين الفراعنة- أم بلد العرب الفاتحين 
مصر بلد الأقباط أم العرب 
مصر دولة قبطية أم عربية ..... أبناء مصر من المصرين أم العرب
أنت مصري أم عربي​


----------



## نصر 29 (20 يناير 2011)

*رد: "شرف الدين": المسيحي بعد الاستهداف المنظم ضده، لن يدير خده الأيمن ولا الأيسر*





كلمة قبطى اصلها يعود الى العصر الفرعونى وهى لفظ متطور من لفظة (جبت ) كما فى المشاركه وكلمه جبت هى لفظه متطوره من لفظه (اجبه ) وتعنى ارض الفيضان .. بمعنى ان ساكنى ارض الفيضان هم المصريين .. 





twin قال:


> فهذا هو الحق .... رد أنتبهت له صدفة فأنا لم أري السؤال من الأصل لضيق وقتي .......
> 
> كل ما سبق هو توضيح بسيط وليس أكثر عن أنني لم أقصد ما أنت تسأل عنه
> وأجابتك سؤلك أنا أنهيتها الأن
> ...





اما عن سؤالك مصر بلد الاقباط ام بلد العرب .. مصر دوه قبطيه ام دوله عربيه .. انا مصرى ام عربى 

فدعنى اقول لك ان مصر دوله

لغتها عربيه ـ قوميتها عربيه ـ دينتها اسلاميه ومسيحيه ـ عرقيتها متنوعه 

فلا يستطيع ان ينكر شخص واحده من تلك الحقائق .. ومسالة العرقيات هذه يجب ان يبتعد عن الجدل فيها الجميع مسلمين ومسيحيين لانه موضوع تافه لا طائل من ورائه ان اعلم ان اثارته تسبب حساسيات لدى الجميع ولكن الحقيقه ان هناك فى المسلمين من اصوله مصريه ومن اصوله غير مصريه وفى المسيحيين ايضا هناك من هم اصولهم غير مصريه او مهجنين وان كانت لفظه غير جيده .

ورجاء للجميع ان لا يشتت الموضوع فرجائى للمسيحيين اقول لهم الاستاذ توين على ثقافه عاليه وسنطرح كل شىء للنقاش وللاخوه المسلمين انا اقل من ان ادعى علم من له توجيه لى فليرسله على الخاص ولكن دعوا الموضوع بشكل جيد  

​


----------



## وسام شاه (20 يناير 2011)

> *فمصر بلد الأقباط .... والعرب عامة ومن تجنسوا بجنسيتها وأختلطوا بترابها هم ضيوف ودم مختلط وليسوا أهل بلد وهذا تاريخ *



الكلام واضح لا يحتاج مزايدة ..و انا اسألك سؤال واضح:
هل نحن ضيوف؟

و يا اختي نانسي: عندما تقولين اننا ضيوف أليست هذه عنصرية؟


----------



## وسام شاه (20 يناير 2011)

انا آسف على التدخل و انسحب


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> الكلام واضح لا يحتاج مزايدة ..و انا اسألك سؤال واضح:
> هل نحن ضيوف؟
> 
> و يا اختي نانسي: عندما تقولين اننا ضيوف أليست هذه عنصرية؟


 
*أستاذ وسام ..... صدقني أن محتاج تقري بالراحة شوية وحاول تفهم ... ربنا معاك*​


----------



## نصر 29 (20 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> انا آسف على التدخل و انسحب



يا اخى انا مش قصدى ازعلك او ازعل غيرك  .. اذا عندك رأى وجهنى بيه وقومنى بيه بس كل الى قصدته ان الموضوع يبقى منظم 

ولو زعلت انا اسف


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> الكلام واضح لا يحتاج مزايدة ..و انا اسألك سؤال واضح:
> هل نحن ضيوف؟
> 
> و يا اختي نانسي: عندما تقولين اننا ضيوف أليست هذه عنصرية؟




*انا مش عارفة ممكن ادخل فى الموضوع ولا لا 

بس انا هرد عليك اخ وسام 

فين فى كلامى انا قولت انك ضيف ؟ 
انا اتكلمت عن ال ethnic groups وديه حقيقة لما اقولك انت اصلك امازيغى يبقى ده حقيقة ولما اقولك انت اصلك فرعونى او اسيوى ديه حقيقة وليست تمييز 

واذا كنا هنتكلم عن التمييز فبلاش احسن ,مين الى يتكلم عن التمييز الناس الى بتتقتل كل عيد ؟ والى مش عارفين حتى يبنوا دورة مياه فى كنيسة فى بلدهم ؟
*


----------



## وسام شاه (20 يناير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> يا اخى انا مش قصدى ازعلك او ازعل غيرك  .. اذا عندك رأى وجهنى بيه وقومنى بيه بس كل الى قصدته ان الموضوع يبقى منظم
> 
> ولو زعلت انا اسف




لا يا عم مش زعلان و لا حاجة...انا اللي خايف اكون عملت تشتيت للحوار..
انا منسحب كمشارك و لكني متابع للحوار..صباح الفل

معلهش آخر مداخلة بس:
يا عم Twin
انا مش عايزك تزعل من كلامي لكن أنت عارف اني بحبك ...
صدقني مجرد انك تقول انت مسلم و انا مسيحي .. ده فيه قدر من التمييز الديني
مجرد سؤالي عن ديانتك فيه قدر من التمييز الديني..

ناهيك عن الكلام عن الأصول و الأعراق و الكلام الذي لا يؤدي الى شيء..


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

*رد: "شرف الدين": المسيحي بعد الاستهداف المنظم ضده، لن يدير خده الأيمن ولا الأيسر*

*أستاذ نصر .... أري أنك لم تجيبني علي سؤالي .... ولكني مازلت أنتظر*
*وللعلم هذا التواصل ليس كي أقنعك وتقنعني بل هو تواصل لنصل الي الفكر الواحد لشعب واحد*​


نصر 29 قال:


> اما عن سؤالك مصر بلد الاقباط ام بلد العرب .. مصر دوه قبطيه ام دوله عربيه .. انا مصرى ام عربى
> 
> فدعنى اقول لك ان مصر دوله
> 
> لغتها عربيه ـ قوميتها عربيه ـ دينتها اسلاميه ومسيحيه ـ عرقيتها متنوعه



*علي أي أساس .... أخي نصر تقول أن الديانة أسلامية ومسيحية *
*ألم ينادي الدستور - المادة الثانية- بهذا ..... *
*الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع *
*وهذا ينافي ما تقوله وتحاول أثباته .....*
*ألم يعتبرنا النظام أقلية من أقليات العالم ؟*
*المسيحيين في مصر مواطنين درجه ثانية .....*​

*نأتي للغة ..... *
*لماذا اللغة العربية هي اللغة الرسمية .... أبسبب كونها لغة رسول الأسلام والقرأن *
*أم كونها لغة بلد الأقباط ... لنري* 


> وكان من الطبيعي أن يفضل العرب استخدام لغتهم للتفاهم بدلاً من استخدام المترجمين تجنبًا للغش وعدم الأمانة. فالخليفة المأمون –زمن العباسيين- عندما أتى لمصر لمحاربة أهلها وضمانًا لإيراد الخراج كان معه مستشاره الخاص علي ابن الرضوان الذي قيل أنه طبيب وعالم لغويات، فقام بدور المترجم مما يدل علي أن اللغة العربية لم تكن لغة محكية عند أهل البلاد حتى ذلك العصر رغم أن تعريب الدواوين لصالح العرب وتسهيلاً لحصرهم حجم الثروة بدلاً من القبطية. في البداية قام عبد الملك ابن مروان الأموي بتعريب الدواوين -أي بمنع اللغة القبطية من كتابة السجلات المصرية-، هنا تتاكد نظرتنا السابقة فكان أول استخدام للغة العربية أيضًا في صالح النهب وليس الدعوة للإسلام. بعد تعريب الدواوين ازدادت محنة الناس فقرر من تولى بعده الحكم أن يجمع خراج عامين مقدمًا فاشتد الكرب على المصريين فطاردهم الجنود والعربان وأجبروهم على الزراعة بالقوة. لكن أمر اللغة لم يكن فقط لصالح الثروة بل امتد ليفرض نفسه على مسائل أخرى كثيرة منها الصلاة بالعربية وليس بالقبطية حتى أن الأقباط اضطروا إلى اتخاذ اللغة العربية لقراءة التراتيل خاصة بعد أن أمر الحاكم بأمر الله بمنع استخدام اللغة القبطية في الحياة اليومية. وقيل قطع لسان من يتحدث بها. ومع ذلك ظل كثيرين يتعلموا في المدارس القبطية ليدرسوا الطب والرياضة والفلك التي هو موروث فرعوني بجدارة وتخلوا منه لغة العرب الوافدة. فكلما انتشرت اللغة العربية بمحتواها الثقافي العربي كلما قلت أعداد تلك المدارس وزادت الأمية وانتشر الجهل وتآكلت العلوم في المجتمع المصري، الأمر الذي وصل إلى حد أنه لم يبق بمصر من يعرف القراءة والكتابة للغة العربية ذاتها سوى ما يقرب من الخمسين شخصًا -حسب ما جاء في رسالة القنصل الروسي في مصر للقيصر في زمن تولي محمد علي السلطة في مصر-. فالغازي أو ما يسمى بالفاتح كان يريد أن يُحاط علمًا بكل ما يجري على الأرض وفي البلاد ضمانًا لأمور كثيرة،


*الكاتب الدكتور حسين مؤنس في مقال له عن "الإسلام والتعريب" (منشور في كتاب تاريخ الحضارة المصرية: العصر اليوناني والروماني والإسلامي، تأليف نخبة من العلماء) (في صفحتي 370،369)*​ 
*فاللغة القبطية هي ليست لغة المسيحيين فقط بل لغة الفراعنة الأجداد بغض النظر عن الدين .... فأنت وبعيداً عن الدم أنت مصري وهي لغتك*
*لماذا أنحصرت هذه اللغة الفرعونية علي المسيحيين فقط وبداخل الكنائس فقط ؟*​ 
*أما بعد ... لماذا عرقياتها متعددة ؟*
*أليس الكل مصرين لماذا الأن التميز ....*
*لماذا تنادون بعربية الدولة .... لماذا تنادون بأسلميتها *
*لماذا ونحن لسنا عرب ولسنا مسلمين ... لماذا الأجبار*​


نصر 29 قال:


> فلا يستطيع ان ينكر شخص واحده من تلك الحقائق .. ومسالة العرقيات هذه يجب ان يبتعد عن الجدل فيها الجميع مسلمين ومسيحيين لانه موضوع تافه لا طائل من ورائه ان اعلم ان اثارته تسبب حساسيات لدى الجميع ولكن الحقيقه ان هناك فى المسلمين من اصوله مصريه ومن اصوله غير مصريه وفى المسيحيين ايضا هناك من هم اصولهم غير مصريه او مهجنين وان كانت لفظه غير جيده .


*لا داعي للحساسيات نحن نتواصل بفكر مفتوح .....*
*وأضافة فقط علي هذا الأقتباس هو .... الأصول المسيحية المهجنة ... أين هي أريد مثال واضح ....*
*الأرمن هنا أرمن والسريان سريان واليونانيين يونانين .... مصرين نعم بالجنسية وليس بالعرق والدم *
*هنا وفي الدولة التي أحيا بها لي أصدقاء يونانيين ولدوا بمصر من الخمسين سنة وأكثر ولكنهم مصرين بالمولد ولكنهم ليسوا بالدم ... هم ليسوا أقباط أقباط ... وهذا ما أتواصل عنه*​


نصر 29 قال:


> ورجاء للجميع ان لا يشتت الموضوع فرجائى للمسيحيين اقول لهم الاستاذ توين على ثقافه عاليه وسنطرح كل شىء للنقاش وللاخوه المسلمين انا اقل من ان ادعى علم من له توجيه لى فليرسله على الخاص ولكن دعوا الموضوع بشكل جيد


*أشكرك لثقتك ..... وع الله *
*والي الأن .... لم تجيبني .....*
*أنت مصري أم عربي *
*مصر بلد الأقباك أم بلد العرب *
*مصر قبطية أم عربية*​​​


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> معلهش آخر مداخلة بس:
> يا عم Twin
> انا مش عايزك تزعل من كلامي لكن أنت عارف اني بحبك ...
> صدقني مجرد انك تقول انت مسلم و انا مسيحي .. ده فيه قدر من التمييز الديني
> ...


 
*وربنا ال يعلم ما في القلب ... أنا أحترمك وأحبك أنت والأخ نصر *
*ولكننا هنا نتواصل فقط بدون تعصب ولا تشتيت ... كأننا ع القهوة بنشرب شاي وبنشيش :hlp:*
*وصدقني أنا مش بتكلم عن أنتقاص ولا أسقاط أي نوع من الحقوق عن المسلمين ....*
*فالمسلم هنا لم يختار ديانته ولا أصله والقبطي بالمثل *
*ولكننا نتواصل لنستفيد ..... صدقني أنت مصري ومصري أصيل بغض النظر عن الدم .... ولابد أن تفهم هذا *
*أنت مصري ولست عربي فمصر هي أمك وأنت تنتمي لها وهي قبطية -فرعونية- وليست عربية*
*والعرب لا تعني الأسلام*
*والمسلمين ليس بفرض يكونوا عرب* ​


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا مش عارفة ممكن ادخل فى الموضوع ولا لا *


*علي طلب الأخ العزيز نصر .... لاداعي للتدخل في تشتيت الحوار أو التفاعل معه *
*تستطيعين المتابعة وأبداء الأراء أو كأضافة لمعلومة مهمة ستفيد الحوار *
*وده كلام دونا أنا مليش دعوة:kap:*​


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

*سأكمل ليلاً لأنني بعملي .... وبهذا قد يضر مستقبلي العملي هههههه*​


----------



## نصر 29 (21 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *أستاذ نصر .... أري أنك لم تجيبني علي سؤالي .... ولكني مازلت أنتظر*
> *وللعلم هذا التواصل ليس كي أقنعك وتقنعني بل هو تواصل لنصل الي الفكر الواحد لشعب واحد*​
> *علي أي أساس .... أخي نصر تقول أن الديانة أسلامية ومسيحية *
> *ألم ينادي الدستور - المادة الثانية- بهذا ..... *
> ...



  شوف يا استاذ توين مسالة الدستور وان دين الدوله هو الاسلام ومبادىء الشريعه هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع ده شىء منطقى وانا هاحاول اشرحها على قدر المستطاع منطقيتها.. 

الموضوع مش مرتبط بأنشاء دوله اسلاميه او اسلمة كل شىء زى ما هو موجود فى فكر كثير من الشباب وبالذات الشباب المسيحى 

الموضوع انى لما اجى عشان اعمل دوله مدنيه فى دوله شرقيه محافظه تختلف طبائع سكانها مسلمين ومسيحيين عن طبائع الغرب وده لا جدال فيه يعنى مثلا فى الغرب هم تقبلوا ما يسمى بالعلمانيه يمكن الى درجة الالحاد احيانا ومفيش مشكله انم مجتمعاتنا سواء مسلمين او مسيحيين يعنى لو اى حاجه علمانيه تعارضت مع الدين محدش بيقبل وشوفنا قضية الزواج الثانى فى المسيحيه كمثال والمسلمين ايضا غيورين على دينهم 

فمطلوب منى اعمل دستور دوله مدنيه اوفق فيه بين مسلمين ومسيحيين طبيعتهم محافظه متدينه .. فالمسلمين عندهم نقطه دينيه لازم اراعيها وانا بعمل الدستور 

النقطه دى هى ان ولاة الامور يشترط ان يكونوا مسلمين ودى نقطه عقديه 

طيب انا عايز اعمل دستور اقول فيه ان افراد المجتمع كلهم متساويين (وفقا لقواعد الدوله المدنيه) 
متساويين فى الحقوق والواجبات واحقية شغل المناصب ومفيش تمييز وكذا وكذا الخ

طيب اخلى المسيحى ليه حق يبقى قاضى ازاى (القاضى ولى امر ) اخلي المسيحى محافظ ازاى (المحافظ ولى امر) اخليه وزير ازاى (الوزير ولى امر ) ازاى اعمل كده بدون ما اصطدم مع عقيدة المسلم اللى بتشترط ان يكون ولى الامر مسلم لانى لازم اراعى عقيده المسلم والمسيحى 

فكان الحل ان اللى يحكم المؤسسه المسلمه (الدوله المسلمه ) وهذا معنى الدين الرسمى للدوله الاسلام .. بدل ما يكون عندى قاضى واحد يحكم كما كان الحال قديما اصبحوا ثلاثه يتشاركون الحكم فالشرع الاسلامى يجيز مشاورة غير المسلم  .. بدل ما كان عندى محافظ اصبح عندى منظومه (المحافظه) بدل ما كان عندى وزير بقى عندى (وزاره ) 

مؤسسات داخل جسم الدوله موقفها الشرعى لا يتعارض مع عقيدة الشركاء فى الوطن 

وهكذا الكيان العام دينه الرسمى (الاسلام) ثم من داخله منظومات ومن داخل المنظومات اقدر احط وزير مسلم ومسيحى ومحافظ مسلم ومسيحى وقاضى مسلم ومسيحى 

وبهذا لا تتعارض متطلبات العقائد ومتطلبات المساواه 

اما نقطة مبادىء الشريعه الاسلاميه هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع 

فهى لكون وضع الحكم اصبح فى يد منظومات او مجموعات وليس افراد .. فما دين المجموعه اذا كانت فيها مسلمين ومسيحيين فدينها هو مرجعيتها فماذا تكون المرجعيه لحل مشكله فقيه اخرى 

المرجعيه هى مبادىء الدين الاسلامى لكى تقع بها الولايه (ولاية الامر ) وان كانت تضم مسلم وكتابى فقوة المجموعه

اتمنى يكون الشرح واضح واتمنى ايضا ان لا اسأل عن الانصبه فى الكراسى الواقعه حاليا لان هذا راجع لتطبيق النظام 





twin قال:


> *
> نأتي للغة .....
> لماذا اللغة العربية هي اللغة الرسمية .... أبسبب كونها لغة رسول الأسلام والقرأن
> أم كونها لغة بلد الأقباط ... لنري
> ...


اولا عن هذا الاقتباس ليس عندى تعليق عليه لكون الكتاب مجهول فى نظرى ولا اعرف ما معنى انه تاليف مجموعه من العلماء  انا عملت عليه بحث سريع لم اجده فان كان ورقى اعطنى معلومات عنه لاراجعه اولا دار الطباعه واسمه بدقه ومن هم مؤلفوه او اى مصدر 

ثانيا جزئيه لغة الدوله انا ازعم ان دعوى محو عربية الدوله المصريه هو بمثابة محو لمصر نفسها وازعم ايضا انه اذا جلست انت يا توين على كرسى حكم مصر غدا لن تستطيع ان تغير عربيه مصر على الورق حتى وليس فعليا لن تستطيع وان اتخذت القرار سينقلب عليك المسيحيون قبل المسلمون وهو ليس فض مجالس بل حقيقه واقعه وان كان بعض المسيحيين تاخذهم الحماسه والكلام او ينصتون لكلام مسموم وانا لا اعيبهم بهذا بل كثير منا قد ينخدع بكثير من الدعاوى

وهذا للاسباب التاليه :

حينما يتجه العالم الحديث كله نحو ثقافة التكتلات فهل نتجه نحن للانزواء
تغيير عربية الدوله سيفصل مصر عن محيطها وانا لا ادافع عن العرب ولا عشان لغة القرأن ولا تحيز ولا اى شىء وانما اتكلم من داخل الوطنيه المصريه (البرجماتيه المصريه)

تغير عربية الدوله سيخرجنا من جامعه الدول العربيه .. وطبعا الكل هايقول هى الجامعه عملت ايه هاقولك متبصش تحت رجليك .. عملت زمان وهاتعمل فى المستقبل ان شاء الله ليس معنى ان فى مشاكل وخلافات فى فتره معينه انها ستظل لابد الابدين او الحل هو الخروج منها .. الجامعه العربيه هى اللى خلت الامارات تديك فلوس عشان تحرر ارضك هى اللى خلت السعوديه تمنع البترول عن اسرائيل وحلفائها فى الحرب هى اللى خلت لبيا تديك طيران يساعدك فى وقف تقدم القوات الاسرائليه فى اتجاه القاهره على طريق مصر السويس هى اللى خلت الجزائر تبعتلك جيش يتمركز فى القاهره بعد ضربة الطيران فى 67 و سافر الرئيس الجزائرى للاتحاد السوفيتى واصر انه مش هايمشى الا لما تتشحن اول شحنه سلاح على المراكب وتجيلك 

تاثيرك فى المحيط العربى هو اللى ادى لدولتك تمن و وزن عالمى هو اللى خلى الاتحاد السوفيتى زمان يعبرنا ويعتبرنا اكبر حليف له .. ومن بعده امريكا 

مصر اذا انفصلت عن محيطها العربى اصبحت لا شىء بكل معنى الكلمه وانا اتحدى اى حد يقدم بدائل منطقيه او عمليه

عربية الدوله اكبر من مجرد كلمه مكتوبه فى ورقه و اكبر من مجرد لغه للتخاطب عربية الدوله معناها كيان الدوله   



twin قال:


> *
> لا داعي للحساسيات نحن نتواصل بفكر مفتوح .....
> وأضافة فقط علي هذا الأقتباس هو .... الأصول المسيحية المهجنة ... أين هي أريد مثال واضح ....
> الأرمن هنا أرمن والسريان سريان واليونانيين يونانين .... مصرين نعم بالجنسية وليس بالعرق والدم
> ...


*

المثال الواضح يا صديقى هو ان العرق المصرى اصلا عباره عن خليط ما بين الحامى والسامى فى فتره ما قبل الاسر الفرعونيه دخل فيه عرقيات من المغرب العربى ودخل فيه عرقيات من الشام واسيا و وسط افريقيا .. فاصلا الفراعنه كانوا نتاج خليط ولم تكن مصر منشأ جنس وكل القصه التى يتناحر فيها المتناحرون هو مدى تطابق المصريين الحاليين مع جينات عصر الاسر  ... راجع كتاب شخصيه مصر لجمال حمدان 

واجابه سؤالك اجبتها فى المشاركه السابقه انا مصرى وقوميتى عربيه حتى لو كنت ذو اصل فرعونى او كان اجدادى مسيحيين وكانوا يتحدثون اللغه القبطيه هناك .. طبق اجابتى لو انك سالت اوروبى نفس السؤال هل كونه اسبانى مثلا يجب ان يكون مخير بين اسبانيته و اوربيته .. ليس هناك تناقض 

وانا لا اقول انى لدى عصبيه مضاده للغه القديمه .. ولكن انا اقول الوقت قد تعدى ان تصبح هى لغه الدوله الان لظروف كثيره سياسيه واجتماعيه واقليميه وليس من بينها ابدا ظروف دينيه 

اعتذر عن الاطاله وعن التأخر فى التواصل لظروف العمل وكثره انقطاع النت 

تحياتى 

*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يناير 2011)

> الموضوع انى لما اجى عشان اعمل دوله مدنيه فى دوله شرقيه محافظه تختلف طبائع سكانها مسلمين ومسيحيين عن طبائع الغرب وده لا جدال فيه يعنى مثلا فى الغرب هم تقبلوا ما يسمى بالعلمانيه يمكن الى درجة الالحاد احيانا ومفيش مشكله انم مجتمعاتنا سواء مسلمين او مسيحيين يعنى لو اى حاجه علمانيه تعارضت مع الدين محدش بيقبل وشوفنا قضية الزواج الثانى فى المسيحيه كمثال والمسلمين ايضا غيورين على دينهم



لم يطالب أحد بقانون لا حسب الكتاب المقدس فيما يخص الزواج
ولا في غيره
فلتتبع الدولة قانونها المدني
ولا اعتراض على الزواج الثاني اصلا اذا كان زواج مدني

الكنيسة فقط ترفض ان تتمم هذا الزواج كهيئة كنيسة
إنما عاوز تتجوز مدني أهلا و سهلا
و محدش طلب منك تلغي الزواج الثاني عشانت احنا نتبسط
كل المطلوب انك متفرضش علينا ولا تلزمنا بعقد زواج داخل الكنيسة

و اعتقد دا ملوش علاقة بتطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية على القانون المدني

انتو عاوزين القانون المدني يكون حسب الشريعة الاسلامية


لو عاوزين في الاحوال الشخصية تنفذوا الشريعة
اهلا و سهلا

إنما في الاحوال المدنية تنفذوا الشريعة ..
و تقولوا زي المسيحيين ما عاوزين في الزواج


----------



## Twin (21 يناير 2011)

*أستاذ نصر ..... *​*أنت بصدق ألمتني .... فأنا في وادي وأنت في وادي أخر ....*
*أنت الأن تبرر وتجمل ما حدث بتعقيب علي ردي .... *
*وليست تواصل ... **فالأن وكأني أنا أسأل وأنت من تعقب بتبرير .....*​ 
*أنا لم أسأل عن تبريرات وضع الدستور ولماذا !*
*أنا فقط أبرر ما تقوله أنت بكون أن مصر تدين بالأسلام والمسيحية ولغتها عربية وقوميتها عربية *
*فأثبت لك أن مصر لا تدين بالمسيحية وغير معترف بها كديانة وأثبت لك أن مصر ليست عربية بل هي معربة ومصر ليست بعريقيات مختلفة ...... *​ 
*ومازال السؤال قائم ....*
*أنت أجبت علي جزء منه كونك مصري بقومية عربية ... وهذا حقك *
*أما أنا فمصري ودمي فرعوني .... فقط أنا أتحدث اللغة العربية ... ولست بقومية عربية *​ 
*ولكن أين باقي السؤال .... مصر قبطة فرعونية أم عربية *​ 
*يتبع بالرد علي مشاركتك بعيدة المدي :smil12:*​ 
*تحياتى ومحبتى ....*​


----------



## Twin (21 يناير 2011)

*واليك يا أخي الي أن يتم الرد علي مشاركتك نبذه عن الدكتور حسين مؤمن*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2011)

*تم حذف الاساءه واقتباسها
ومن فضلكم التزام ادب الحوار لنستطيع المتابعه والاستفاده
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Twin (21 يناير 2011)

*عودة ....*​ 
*أخ نصر .... لابد أن تفهم أنني هنا ليس للتناحر وليس لأثبات أساطير وخيالات*
*ولا مجبر علي ذلك .... نحن نتواصل كوننا مصرين *

*ومن كلماتي واضح أنني أحاول أن أثبت -كهدف أساسي- أن مصر مصرية فرعونية -قبطية- وليست عربية .... أينعم هي في محيط ما يسمي مجازاً الوطن العربي ولكن في العالم معروف بالشرق الأوسط*
*اما انت فتحاول أثبات العكس **وكأنني أعارض فكرك *
*وإن تنصلت أنت من العرب سيتكون مرتد وسيحكم عليك بالموت *
*مع أنك مصري بعض النظر عن العرق المنحدر منه فأنت مصري*

*تعرف أنني كوني مصري وفي الغربة فأنا فخور عندما يناديني الأجانب بالمصري أو بالفرعوني .... وينتابهم الأستغراب عندما يعلمون أنني أتحدث العربية ويتسألون لماذا وأين لغتك المصرية .....*​ 
*ولكن دعني من هذا .... أنت متمسك بعربية مصر وهذا حقك .... *
*ولكن صدقني مصر معربة وليست عربية فمصر فرعونية قبطية ومن يحملون جنسيتها هم أقباط فراعنة في الأجمال ... وليسوا عرب *​ 
*لنري هنا ..... دول الوطن المسمي العربي *
*منها خمس دول ملقبة بالعربية *
*وهي مصر وسوريا وليبيا والأمارات والسعودية فقط .... *
*ودولة واحدة بالأسلامية وهي موريتنيا *
*أما الباقي لم يعلنها وشعوبهم أيضاً ومن هم بالخارج يتفاخرون ببلادهم وليست بقوميتهم المزعومة كعرب*​ 
*نأتي للمشاركة ....*​


نصر 29 قال:


> شوف يا استاذ توين مسالة الدستور وان دين الدوله هو الاسلام ومبادىء الشريعه هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع ده شىء منطقى وانا هاحاول اشرحها على قدر المستطاع منطقيتها..





نصر 29 قال:


> الموضوع مش مرتبط بأنشاء دوله اسلاميه او اسلمة كل شىء زى ما هو موجود فى فكر كثير من الشباب وبالذات الشباب المسيحى
> 
> الموضوع انى لما اجى عشان اعمل دوله مدنيه فى دوله شرقيه محافظه تختلف طبائع سكانها مسلمين ومسيحيين عن طبائع الغرب وده لا جدال فيه يعنى مثلا فى الغرب هم تقبلوا ما يسمى بالعلمانيه يمكن الى درجة الالحاد احيانا ومفيش مشكله انم مجتمعاتنا سواء مسلمين او مسيحيين يعنى لو اى حاجه علمانيه تعارضت مع الدين محدش بيقبل وشوفنا قضية الزواج الثانى فى المسيحيه كمثال والمسلمين ايضا غيورين على دينهم
> 
> ...



*الي هنا لا تعليق لدي ... لأنك وأنا علي علم بما أوردته لأنه تبرير مكرر وسمعته مراراً من أصدقائي الأخوان ..... والسبب في الولي *
*ولا يحق لغير المسلم أن يكون ولي للمسلم ...... أذن ماذنب من هم غير مسلمين *
*وبالتالي وعلي هذا المنوال .... الدولة أسلامية أسلامية ولا مجال للتنصل *
*وليست مدنية ومن يحكموها مسلمين كولاه للأمر ورعياها مسلمين كونهم يحملون الولاء لهذا الولي والمسيحين بالتبعية مواطنين*​ 
*ولكن السؤال المهم الأن ..... *
*لماذا مصر أسلامية ؟*
*وهل بأسلمتها سنتطور وسنرتقي ؟*
*لماذا لم يحدث هذا بعد تعريبها .... الأن نحاول أسلميتها ...... لماذا ؟*​ 
*مصر فرعونية .... ولكنها عربت .... والأن تحاولون تأسلمها ....*
* والسؤال لماذا يا أخ نصر ؟*​ 
*ماذا سيحدث لو وضع القانون والدستور المدني الحق .... مع الأستمرار علي كيان الدولة في كل شئ .....*​ 
*نحن لا نريد غير أنها تكون مدنية وليست متأسلمة .... *
*كالأحزاب المدنية التي ينص عليها الدستور والذي يمنع الأحزاب علي أساس ديني ... فلنفعل هكذا مع الدولة* ​


نصر 29 قال:


> اما نقطة مبادىء الشريعه الاسلاميه هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع
> 
> فهى لكون وضع الحكم اصبح فى يد منظومات او مجموعات وليس افراد .. فما دين المجموعه اذا كانت فيها مسلمين ومسيحيين فدينها هو مرجعيتها فماذا تكون المرجعيه لحل مشكله فقيه اخرى
> 
> المرجعيه هى مبادىء الدين الاسلامى لكى تقع بها الولايه (ولاية الامر ) وان كانت تضم مسلم وكتابى فقوة المجموعه


*ولماذا تفرض عليا مبادئ ديانتك وفقهك .... أنا لست مسلم *
*لماذا الأجبار والقهر .... *
*فلنضع سوياً قانون موحد بدون محاباه لأحد وتميز ضد أحد*
*لنضع القانون المدني لبشر .... لبشر .....*
*وكل الشرائع الأرضية والسماوية .... تنتهج نفس المبادئ لوضع أي قانون ...*
*وحتي ولو تم أستثناء هذه الشرائع فالقانون اللحمي -أي الشريعية اللحمية -الضمير-- سيضع القانون المدني وبحق* ​


نصر 29 قال:


> اتمنى يكون الشرح واضح واتمنى ايضا ان لا اسأل عن الانصبه فى الكراسى الواقعه حاليا لان هذا راجع لتطبيق النظام


*نكتفي بهذا حول هذه النقطة وهذا رأئ *​


نصر 29 قال:


> اولا عن هذا الاقتباس ليس عندى تعليق عليه لكون الكتاب مجهول فى نظرى ولا اعرف ما معنى انه تاليف مجموعه من العلماء انا عملت عليه بحث سريع لم اجده فان كان ورقى اعطنى معلومات عنه لاراجعه اولا دار الطباعه واسمه بدقه ومن هم مؤلفوه او اى مصدر


*تم وضع رابط لهذا الدكتور في المشاركة السابقة .....*​ 
*يتبع بالرد علي باقي مشاركتك الأخير ,,,, تحياتي ومحبتي ....*​​


----------



## Twin (21 يناير 2011)

*عودة ....*


نصر 29 قال:


> ثانيا جزئيه لغة الدوله انا ازعم ان دعوى محو عربية الدوله المصريه هو بمثابة محو لمصر نفسها وازعم ايضا انه اذا جلست انت يا توين على كرسى حكم مصر غدا لن تستطيع ان تغير عربيه مصر على الورق حتى وليس فعليا لن تستطيع وان اتخذت القرار سينقلب عليك المسيحيون قبل المسلمون وهو ليس فض مجالس بل حقيقه واقعه وان كان بعض المسيحيين تاخذهم الحماسه والكلام او ينصتون لكلام مسموم وانا لا اعيبهم بهذا بل كثير منا قد ينخدع بكثير من الدعاوى
> 
> وهذا للاسباب التاليه :
> 
> ...



*أخي من قال أنني أريد تغير اللغة العربية ...... :shutup22:*
*أنا لم اقول ولن أريد ... أنا مصري ولكني أتحدث هذه اللغة وأحبها بل وأعشقها كونها لغتي .... فبها أستطيع أن أعبر عن ما بداخلي سواء بالكتابة أو بالخطابة *
*أنا تعلمت العبرية واليونانية والأنجليزية طبعاً ,,,, ولكني لم أستطيع أن ادرك كل معنيها ولم تحل محل لغتي العربية ....*
*ويا أخي عندما وضعت لك الأقتباس السابق علي لسان الدكتور مؤنس لم أريد أن أصل بك أن تقتنع بالعودة للغة القبطية ..... لا بالطبع *
*فيكفيني المجد الذي تركه أجدادي للحفاظ عليها أمام التعنت والعنف العربي الذي وصل الي حد قطع اللسان .... وكأن هذه اللغة ستدمر الأمة العربية*

*الرجاء أعادة قراءة هذا الأقتباس مجدداً وستفهم ما أقصده*​


نصر 29 قال:


> المثال الواضح يا صديقى هو ان العرق المصرى اصلا عباره عن خليط ما بين الحامى والسامى فى فتره ما قبل الاسر الفرعونيه دخل فيه عرقيات من المغرب العربى ودخل فيه عرقيات من الشام واسيا و وسط افريقيا .. فاصلا الفراعنه كانوا نتاج خليط ولم تكن مصر منشأ جنس وكل القصه التى يتناحر فيها المتناحرون هو مدى تطابق المصريين الحاليين مع جينات عصر الاسر ... راجع كتاب شخصيه مصر لجمال حمدان



*الرجاء أثبات بدليل أو علي الأقل أقناعي ..... فما تقوله من جهتي غير صحيح *
*الرجاء مصدر موثوق منه وليس لمجرد تزين التاريخ أو تعريبه أو أسلمته *
*نحن الأن مصريين فقط ... ونتواصل* ​


نصر 29 قال:


> واجابه سؤالك اجبتها فى المشاركه السابقه انا مصرى وقوميتى عربيه حتى لو كنت ذو اصل فرعونى او كان اجدادى مسيحيين وكانوا يتحدثون اللغه القبطيه هناك .. طبق اجابتى لو انك سالت اوروبى نفس السؤال هل كونه اسبانى مثلا يجب ان يكون مخير بين اسبانيته و اوربيته .. ليس هناك تناقض



*لا علاقة بينهذا وذاك .... الأسباني أسباني يندرج تحت أصل معين وقارته الأوربية *
*أنت مصري وقارتك أفريقية .... فأنت قوميتك أفريقية أكثر منها عربية *
*أنت من أصل حامي والعرب من أصل سامي ....*​


نصر 29 قال:


> وانا لا اقول انى لدى عصبيه مضاده للغه القديمه .. ولكن انا اقول الوقت قد تعدى ان تصبح هى لغه الدوله الان لظروف كثيره سياسيه واجتماعيه واقليميه وليس من بينها ابدا ظروف دينيه



*أنت لست ضد اللغة أنت ضد تحديد القومية .... أو بمعني أدق تصحيحها ....*
*أنا مصري مصري وقوميتي مصرية معربة وأتحدث العربية كلغة .... ولكني لست عربي ومصري أمي ليست عربية بل معربة ..... وظلمت*​


نصر 29 قال:


> اعتذر عن الاطاله وعن التأخر فى التواصل لظروف العمل وكثره انقطاع النت
> 
> تحياتى


*ربنا يكون معاك ..... وكلنا في الهوا سوا *
*ولك الأن مطلق الحرية لتغير نقطة التواصل الحالية ....*
* فالأجابات واضحة وعلي القارئ أن يفهم .....*​


----------



## نصر 29 (21 يناير 2011)

jesus son 261 قال:


> لم يطالب أحد بقانون لا حسب الكتاب المقدس فيما يخص الزواج
> ولا في غيره
> فلتتبع الدولة قانونها المدني
> ولا اعتراض على الزواج الثاني اصلا اذا كان زواج مدني
> ...


قيسها على موضوع الزوج الثانى اللى انت جاى بتقول احنا مش ضد القانون المدنى اللى عايز يتجوز مدنى يجوز بس الكنيسه مش معترفه بيه 

يعنى اللى هايتجوز مدنى  هايبقى فى نظر الكنيسه بيزنى .. يعنى بمعنى اصح انت عايز تحط  الناس امام قانون مدنى ليس له صفه شرعيه يبقى احنا هانكون امام نتيجه من اتنين 

يا اما الناس تسقط شرعيه القانون ولن تنصاع له (فلن يكون المبدأ قاصر على قانون واحد)

يا اما القانون يشجع الناس على الرزيله بالمقياس العقائدى ويفصلهم عن دينهم بما يعنى اختصام المرجعيات الدينيه للدوله 

وسيطرح السؤال نفسه هل الزواج امر مدنى ام امر دينى .

اعتقد اننا بمشروعك هذا هانحضر لحرب اهليه 

يتبع ..


----------



## نصر 29 (21 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *أستاذ نصر ..... *​*أنت بصدق ألمتني .... فأنا في وادي وأنت في وادي أخر ....*
> *أنت الأن تبرر وتجمل ما حدث بتعقيب علي ردي .... *
> *وليست تواصل ... **فالأن وكأني أنا أسأل وأنت من تعقب بتبرير .....*​
> *أنا لم أسأل عن تبريرات وضع الدستور ولماذا !*
> ...



لن اتحدث عن منطقية عربية مصر هنا ولكن سارجئها لمشاركه لاحقه حتى لا يتكرر الكلام فى اكثر من موضع لتشابك النقاط . 

ولكن وددت ان احدثك هنا ولا اعتقد انك ستشعر بالالم هذه المره ولم يكن لك حق فى المره السابقه وانا لا اتحدث من منطلق تناحر او جدل او من ينتصر ولكن نحن نتحدث عن واقع ملزمين بالتوفيق بين معطياته اذا كنا نريد التعايش مشاركتى السابقه لم تكن تبرير على اطلاق لا توجد جريمه لكى ابررها وكنت انت قلت اننا نتواصل فاذا كنا سنتواصل فاولى بنا ان نفهم خلفيات بعضنا البعض الفكريه والدينيه والثقافيه انت ملزم ان تفهمنى وانا ملزم ان افهمك اذا كنا نريد التعايش عندما حدثتك عن ارتباط الولايه بالفقه الاسلامى فهو ليس تبرير بقدر ما هى حقيقه واقعه عندى يجب ان تاخذها فى الاعتبار انت كشريك فى الوطن حتى فى المستقبل القضيه ليست تبرير الماضى بقدر ما هى كشف لحقائق راسخه يجبان تكون لديك كمسيحى درايه بها حتى فى المستقبل اذا فكرنا ان نصوغ دستور جديد .. كما انا ملزم كمسلم ان ارى ما هى النقاط الجوهريه عندك كمسيحى ثقافيا وفكريا ودينيا حتى اراعيها انا ايضا كمسلم ... هل فهمت فكرتى ؟؟

المساله ليست تبرير فعقيدتى ليست سُبه كى ابررها انت غير مقتنع بها هذا شأنك لن الومك وانا غير مقتنع بعقيدتك هذا شأنى ولن تلومنى ولكن نحن شركاء فى الوطن ويتوجب علينا التعايش ولهذا يجب ان تراعى خلفياتى (دينيه - فكريه - ثقافيه) بغض النظر عن قناعتك بها ونا كذلك بالنسبه لك وبهذا نصل لصيغه مشتركه 

ان اعتقد ان هذه المشاركه ليست مضيعه للوقت بل انها تبين كيف ينظر مسلم للقضيه ومن اى زاويه 

نقطه مهمه اخرى هى قولك ان الديانه المسيحيه غير معترف بها كديانه وتقول اثبت لك فلا  اعلم ما هو المقياس الذى تتحدث به هل هى غير معترف بها فى الدستور .. لا اظن ذلك 

هذا اقتباس من الدستور الفصل الاول الباند الرابع 



> نحن جماهير شعب مصر .. تصميماً وعرفاناً بحق الله ورسالاته ، وبحق الوطن والأمة ، وبحق المبدأ والمسئولية الإنسانية.
> وباسم الله وبعون الله .. نعلن فى هذا اليوم الحادى عشر من شهر سبتمبر سنة 1971أننا نقبل ونعلن ونمنح لأنفسنا هذا الدستور مؤكدين عزمنا الأكيد على الدفاع عنه وعلى حمايته وعلى تأكيد احترامه .



غير معترف بها فين فى الواقع ؟؟ لا اعتقد اعتقد انكم تحملون الجنسيه فى البطاقه 
ماذا تقصد هل تقصد انكم عندكم مشاكل اعتقد كل الدنيا عندها مشاكل ولكن هل يستحق الامر ان يتحدث شخص عنده مشكله فيصل مستوى كلامه الى حد ان يفصل بينه وبين باقى الشعب 

انا اتمنى ان تهدأ حده الصوت المسيحى قليلا لانها فى طريقها ان تصل  بمشاكل المسيحيين الى حد القطيعه بينهم وبي المسلمين انا لا اطالبك ان لا تطالب بحق منتقص ولا انكر ان هناك اشياء ليس لها داعى فى سياسه النظام ولكن صدقنى حتى المسلمون عندهم مشاكلهم مع النظام ..

فيجب التفريق بين النظام وبين الاسلام والمسلمين فى مشاكل المسيحيين .. واقولها بكل الصدق نغمة التعميم فى الصوت المسيحى لن تضرنا شىء بل ستضركم و ستضر قضاياكم اولا .. ولا اريد ان يفهمها احد على انها صيغة تهديد بل هذا توقع لما قد يحدث مستقبلا اذا استمرت طريقه التخاطب بهذا النمط .. الشخص اللى كل يوم تلزق بيه تهم بشر  مش حجر وليه طاقه احتمال وهو شايف انه مالوش علاقه باللى بيعمله النظام ولا له علاقه باللى بيعمله الارهاب 


وغدا اكمل ان شاء الله  ..... تحياتى


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

*في أنتظارك للتكملة ..... *
*ولكن للعلم يا أخي العزيز .... أنا غير ثائر ولا ناقم .... أنا متعايش مع الوضع لأنني ملزم بهذا *
*ليس عن ضعف ولا عن أضطرار .... ولكن عن حب لهذا الوطن الذي يحيا بداخل الوجدان .... ليس بداخلي فقط بل بداخل كل المصرين المعتدلين لن أخصص فرقة عن أخري فالكل يعشق هذا الوطن .... ولن أذايد ولن أبرر وطنية القبطي المسيحي فإن حاول التاريخ تزيفها ولكن في القلب يحيا هذا الأنتماء *

*والي الأن نحن نتواصل بأحترام وهذا هو المتوقع .... ولن يتغير هذا النمط *
*فأنا أكن لك أحترام كامل وأعتقد أنه بالمثل تجاهي ..... *

*ولي عودة تفصيلية للرد علي ما تم وضعه وما سيتم وضعه ..... تحياتي ومحبتي*​


----------



## نصر 29 (22 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *
> عودة ....
> *​
> *أخ نصر .... لابد أن تفهم أنني هنا ليس للتناحر وليس لأثبات أساطير وخيالات*
> ...



  ولا انا يا عزيزى صدقنى انا هنا لكى اتحدث عن حقائق مجرده ايا كانت نتائجها ساقبلها من يكابر فى المنطقيات فهو يندفع نحو الاندثار على كل المستويات  



twin قال:


> *
> 
> ومن كلماتي واضح أنني أحاول أن أثبت -كهدف أساسي- أن مصر مصرية فرعونية -قبطية- وليست عربية .... أينعم هي في محيط ما يسمي مجازاً الوطن العربي ولكن في العالم معروف بالشرق الأوسط
> اما انت فتحاول أثبات العكس وكأنني أعارض فكرك
> ...




  ههههه لا يا عزيزى ليس انكار العربيه سيكون ثمنه اهدار دمى ولكن دعنى اقول لك ان نخرج من نقطة انك تثبت كذا وانا اثبت كذا لكى لا يكون ظاهر الحوار جدلى اولى بنا ان نحكم عقلنا فى المنطقيات دعنا نتحرى الدلائل التاريخيه الراجحه المشتركه بيننا وندور وراء عقولنا على هدى الملامح التى تملأ الطريق 

صدقنى انا ليس عندى هوى انا مصرى قبل ان اكون عربى وليس من المسلمين من سيشنقنى اذا اجزمت اننى لست عربى الدول العربيه يا عزيزى 22 دوله والدول الاسلاميه اكثر من خمسين فلا ترابط بين هذا و ذاك للدرجه التى تصل للموت ولا تطلب منى ان لا اعمل عقلى فى اعلامات المشتركه بينى وبينك اتى تملأ الطريق

ودعنى اقول لك ان مسالة القوميه هى مسالة ترابط مجموعه بمحيط بينها وبينه شىء مشترك انت كمسيحى داخل فيها فهى ليست قوميه مذهبيه او عرقيه .. والى الان انت تعارض ولم تطرح البديل يا عزيزى او انك قلت انا لا اريد تغير اللغه فلم تقول لى ماذا تريد فيتوجب على كل معترض على شىء ان يوضح ما هو وجه اعتراضه تحديدا وما هى مقتراحته وبدائله .. الى الان لم تحدد صراحة ما هو ما تريده .. يعنى بعيدا عن هل مصر قبلت العربيه بارادتها ام انها فرضت عليها وان كنت ساتحدث فى هذا  .. ولكن دعنى اختصر الطريق نحن الان فى امر واقع ماذا بعد ؟؟ 




twin قال:


> *
> مع أنك مصري بعض النظر عن العرق المنحدر منه فأنت مصري
> 
> تعرف أنني كوني مصري وفي الغربة فأنا فخور عندما يناديني الأجانب بالمصري أو بالفرعوني .... وينتابهم الأستغراب عندما يعلمون أنني أتحدث العربية ويتسألون لماذا وأين لغتك المصرية .....[/center]
> ...




  وانا ايضا افتخر بحضارتى الفرعونيه وتاريخىيا عزيزى انا اصدقك ان مصر لم تكن تتحدث العربيه فى فتره من الفترات ولكن حضارات الشعوب لا تقف عند نقطه معينه فشريحه كبيره من المصريين تكلموا العربيه نظرا لاعتناقهم الاسلام ولا يعقل ان يكون التعريب كان قصرا فهذا ضد العقل والمنطق وضد التاريخ ايضا وهذا ما سابينه باذن الله تعالى 

وحديثك عن الدول العربيه التى تعلن نفسها عربيه ليس صحيح فانت اخذت تحكم على الامر من مجر اسماء الدول 

ولكن الواقع ان دساتير كل من (مصر ولبيا وتونس والجزائر والمغرب وموريتانياوالسعوديه واليمن والاردن وسوريا ولبنان والامارات وقطر وعمان والكويت والبحرين ) تنص على ان اللغه العربيه هى اللغه الرسميه الوحيده .. و هنك ستة دول تنص داتيرها على ان اللغه العربيه لغه رسميه اولى الى جانب لغات اخرى هى (السودان والصومال والعراق وجيبوتى وفلسطين وجزر القمر )  



Twin قال:


> *
> ودولة واحدة بالأسلامية وهي موريتنيا
> أما الباقي لم يعلنها وشعوبهم أيضاً ومن هم بالخارج يتفاخرون ببلادهم وليست بقوميتهم المزعومة كعرب[/center]
> *[/center]​




  وهنا ايضا اقول لك راجع الدساتير  لان هناك 57 دوله تعلن نفسها اسلاميه وليست فقط موريتانيا  



twin قال:


> *
> نأتي للمشاركة ....​
> الي هنا لا تعليق لدي ... لأنك وأنا علي علم بما أوردته لأنه تبرير مكرر وسمعته مراراً من أصدقائي الأخوان ..... والسبب في الولي
> ولا يحق لغير المسلم أن يكون ولي للمسلم ...... أذن ماذنب من هم غير مسلمين
> ...




  يا عزيزى انا اريد ان اعرف اين الاسلامه التى تتحدث عنها وتقول انها فرضت عليك بناء الكنائس ؟؟ بناء الكنائس ليس فيه مانع اسلامى كلها سياسات نظام 

انت تتحدث ان اسلمه مصر وتعريب مصر عنوه تفضل 



> ومماهو جدير بالذكر ان عمرو بن العاص رد الى البابا بنيامين الكنائس التى كان استولى عليها الروم كما سمح له بترميم الكنائس التى هدمت وساعده فى بناء كنيسه جديده فى الاسكندريه واكثر من ذلك قام عمرو بن العاص بتنظيم كل نواحى البلاد الاداريه والمدنيه وبالجمله فان القبط نالوا ايام عمرو بن العاص راحه لم يروهما منذ زمان .



كتاب : وطنية الكنيسه القبطيه وتاريخها للراهب انطنيوس الانطوانى ص66  ترقيم الكترونى  

وتفضل رابط الكتاب ايضا : http://copticlibrary.t35.com/download/history/kenesawatania.htm

 يعنى انا اتعجب ممن يحاول يزيف التاريخ وانتم تسمعون لهم للاسف  بان مصر تعربت بالقوه ونهبها المسلمون وتاسلمت بالقوه 

وتفضل هذا ايضا كتاب انتشار الاسلام بحد السيف بين الحقيقه والافتراء .. نبيل لوقا بباوى

http://www.mediafire.com/?jme4ymnyejq

اما عن الدستور اخرج لى منه اى نص اسلامى غير مدنى غير الماده الثانيه التى هى مجرد اطار وليس تطبيق حتى فانا اتسائل هل يطبق عى المسلم قانون شرعى فى مصر ام مدنى فاذا كان حال المسلم هكذا فهل سيصدق احد ان المسيحيين يطبق عليهم الاسلام 




Twin قال:


> *
> ولماذا تفرض عليا مبادئ ديانتك وفقهك .... أنا لست مسلم
> لماذا الأجبار والقهر ....
> فلنضع سوياً قانون موحد بدون محاباه لأحد وتميز ضد أحد
> ...




يا عزيزى محدش قهرك ولا فرض عليك فقه اسلامى الامور المدنيه لها قوانين مدنيه والاحوال الشخصيه بالنسبه لك انت بتتطبق عليك شريعتك زى ما الكنيسه تقول وكان ظهرت مشكله اللائحه بتاعه الطلاق وعلى فكره مكنتش تطبيق الشريعه الاسلاميه ده كانت اللائحه القديمه بتحط اكتر من سبب للطلاق اللى كان عاملها المجلس الملى وبعدين البابا شنوده لما جه قال لا انا مش معترف باللائحه .. يعنى حتى المحكمه لما اصدرت حكمها على الزام البابا بالزواج التانى بتاع الراجل اياه ده كان الحكم بناء على اللائحه القديمه اللى هى مسيحيه بردو مش اسلاميه بس طبعا اللى بيصطادوا فى الميه العكره .. طلعوا يقولوا المسلمين عايزين يطبقوا على المسحيين شرائعهم .. وده كلام خاطىء الف فى الميه 

انما انا عندى عقيدتى فيها موضوع الولايه ليه انت بتطالبنى كمسلم احترم عقيدتك وانت مش عايز تحترم عقيدتى ؟؟ ليه .. وبعدين ده نص اطارى زى ما قولتلك 

انت عارف معنى ان النص ده يتشال ايه ان الحاكم فقد مشروعيته عند المسلمين وهايخرجوا عليه ومش هايقبلوه .. تخيل انت النتيجه اللى ممكن تحصل والفوضى 


Twin قال:


> *
> نكتفي بهذا حول هذه النقطة وهذا رأئ
> 
> تم وضع رابط لهذا الدكتور في المشاركة السابقة .....[/center]
> ...


*


انا طلبت رابط الكتاب يا عزيزى او بطاقته ان كان ورقى انا اعرف الراجل كويس ولكن قد يكون ما ينسب اليه ليس صحيح لان هذا كلام ينافى حتى الكلام فى كتب المسحيين وعندك كتابيين اهم بروابطهم تتاكد  ولسه فى مراجع تاريخيه كثيره مسيحيه ولكن لم يسعفنى الوقت لان عندى مجموعه كتب كثيره ولكنها تحتاج ترتيب كى ابحث فيها بشكل منظم  




twin قال:



عودة ....



أنقر للتوسيع...




twin قال:



أخي من قال أنني أريد تغير اللغة العربية ...... :shutup22:
أنا لم اقول ولن أريد ... أنا مصري ولكني أتحدث هذه اللغة وأحبها بل وأعشقها كونها لغتي .... فبها أستطيع أن أعبر عن ما بداخلي سواء بالكتابة أو بالخطابة 
أنا تعلمت العبرية واليونانية والأنجليزية طبعاً ,,,, ولكني لم أستطيع أن ادرك كل معنيها ولم تحل محل لغتي العربية ....
ويا أخي عندما وضعت لك الأقتباس السابق علي لسان الدكتور مؤنس لم أريد أن أصل بك أن تقتنع بالعودة للغة القبطية ..... لا بالطبع 
فيكفيني المجد الذي تركه أجدادي للحفاظ عليها أمام التعنت والعنف العربي الذي وصل الي حد قطع اللسان .... وكأن هذه اللغة ستدمر الأمة العربية

الرجاء أعادة قراءة هذا الأقتباس مجدداً وستفهم ما أقصده​
[/color]

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​​*


twin قال:



الرجاء أثبات بدليل أو علي الأقل أقناعي ..... فما تقوله من جهتي غير صحيح 
الرجاء مصدر موثوق منه وليس لمجرد تزين التاريخ أو تعريبه أو أسلمته 
نحن الأن مصريين فقط ... ونتواصل ​[/color][/size]
لا علاقة بينهذا وذاك .... الأسباني أسباني يندرج تحت أصل معين وقارته الأوربية 
أنت مصري وقارتك أفريقية .... فأنت قوميتك أفريقية أكثر منها عربية 
أنت من أصل حامي والعرب من أصل سامي ....​
[/color][/size]أنت لست ضد اللغة أنت ضد تحديد القومية .... أو بمعني أدق تصحيحها ....
أنا مصري مصري وقوميتي مصرية معربة وأتحدث العربية كلغة .... ولكني لست عربي ومصري أمي ليست عربية بل معربة ..... وظلمت 

ربنا يكون معاك ..... وكلنا في الهوا سوا 
ولك الأن مطلق الحرية لتغير نقطة التواصل الحالية ....
 فالأجابات واضحة وعلي القارئ أن يفهم .....​[/size]

أنقر للتوسيع...


ساعطيك اولا المصدر الموثوق الذى تطلبه 

تفضل :- 

راجع كتاب شخصيه مصر باب التجانس البشرى المصرى ل(جمال حمدان) الجزء 2 بدايه من ص 269  الى ص 288  (ترقيم الكترونى ) لان الكلام اكثر مما يتحمله اقتباس وكله مهم الرابط : http://al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/depot3/gap.php?file=000409.pdf

اما ما اريد قوله انا عن ان العلامات التى يمكن تجاهلها التى توجد على تاريخ مصر على مر العصور هى ان مصر تتوسط اسيا وافريقيا ويوجد ما سمى عند الفراعنه بطريق الالهه الذى يربط بين النيل والبحر الاحمر 

مما يشير بقوه للنظريه القائله انه فى العصر الجليدى تمت هجرات كبيره من شمال شرق اسيا و وسطها باتجاه الدلتا عبر سيناء مما يدلل على ان التاريخ الفرعونى كان له  ارتباط وثيق باتجاه شبه الجزيره العربيه 

وكان عندهم المعبود حور وهو اسم عربى 

ولا احد ينكر العلاقه الثابته ان حام وسام هم من رجل واحد وهو نوح ولا اعتقد ان العقل يقبل ان حام كان يتحدث لغه مختلفه عن سام .. وانما تعدد اللغات فيما بعد هو نتاج التفرق على المساحه الجغرافيه لجنس واحد اصله واحد هو نوح 

ولا احد ينكر علاقه مصر عبر الزمن بالعرب فسيدنا ابراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام تزوج من هاجر المصريه وانجب منها سيدنا اسماعيل وهو ابو العرب ولا اعلم كيف كان يتعامل سيدنا ابراهيم مع زوجته هاجر المصريه هل عبر مترجم ؟؟ ام ان المنطق يقول ان هناك قواسم مشتركه وعلاقات منذ فجر التاريخ لم تنقطع وتجانس لا يمكن انكاره 

وسيدنا اسماعيل ايضا تزوج مصريه وهو كان عربى يتحدث العربيه ولا اعلم ايضا هل كان يعيش بينهم مترجم 

وسيدنا محمد ايضا تزوج من مصريه وهى ام ولده ابراهيم وكان هذا ايضا قبل فتح مصر ومن المفترض على اساس كلامك ان مصر لم تعرف عن العربيه حرف 

كل هذه معالم وهناك الكثير ولا نغفل الانثروبيولجى الذى تذهب كثير من اقوال علمائه على دخول العنصر العربى فى تكوين الجنس المصرى فيما قبل التاريخ المدون والاسرات كما فى كتاب شخصية مصر الذى اوردته 

واكتفى بهذا القدر البسيط فلا اريد ان اسهب فى الادله والشواهد حتى لا تكون المشاركه اطول من اللازم ولعلى اشير الى ادله مهمه اخرىاوردها المؤرخون المسيحيون المسيحى ولكن سارجئها لما بعد تواصل الاستاذ توين 

تحياتى واحترامى للجميع 

*​​​​​​


----------



## Twin (23 يناير 2011)

*لي عودة للقراءة وإن أدعت الحاجة للرد .... *

*تحياتي ومحبتي*​


----------

